# Riding in SoCal (training near ocean)



## Kaparzo (Mar 9, 2004)

I might be spending spring break somewhere in socal and was wondering if there were any suggestions about where to be. Specifications are: somewhere within 5mi of ocean, and good riding. probably gonna be spending 3-6hrs per day on bike, would love climbing and access to quieter road areas. Thinking of basing in Santa barbara, but would like suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

It's hard to go wrong with a visit to St. Babs; you can follow the coast south down into Ventura County, you can head up into the mountains and climb San Marcos Pass into the Santa Ynez Valley (Solvang/Los Olivos/Neverland Ranch), head up the coast (if you don't have issues with riding the shoulder of the freeway), climb into the mountains from Carpinteria and up into Ojai.... Chances are the weather will be great (although inclined to be windy at times), there's some great food to be had, great scenery and Santa Barbara is a beautiful town. Just don't leave your bike unattended--for even a moment--especially anywhere around State St.

A link to a map of routes: http://trafficsolutions.info/bikemap.htm


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

As Walrus said....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Anywhere in Ventura or Santa Barbara Counties and you're good to go...


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

SB all the way!!!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the only downside is that once you've spent a week here training you'll never want to leave (and relocating to SB is expensive...).

San Diego is nice as well (most people who say they live in SD actually live in north county, which is the strip of coast between La Jolla and Oceanside). The only problem there is that growth has made it increasingly hard to ride and the mountains are a good 20+ miles from the ocean.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

riding by the ocean is endless. you can go PCH all the way from any point


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

manhattan beach


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*San Diego*

you can start climbing right from the beach. you can climb all the way to 5K feet and ride back in under a century. (Solana Beach to Palomar and Back) you can ride up from Carlsbad and hit the Valley Center area and return through Bonsall back to Ocenaside.


----------

